# "Competition Conversation on Figure/Fitness Posing Suits"



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

*"Competition Conversation/Whoring on Figure/Fitness Posing Suits"*

hello.

This thread is for people interested in learning about Figure/Fitness Competition Style.  Posing Styles.  Figure/Fitness Suits.  Shoes.  Men can suggest their style suits.  And for posting suit style pics.  Shoes Styles.

For starters, I'm going to include a couple conversations from a previous thread.

hang tight.

Whoring allowed...............whore away everyone.  I would like to make this thread as informational as possible.  Lets get started.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I sure was.  I got pictures of Leu Frigno   (i don't know how to spell his name)....People were amazed he let me take his picture with out paying.  From what I heard, his wife is a pain in the a**.  I felt bad after knowing this because I didn't know there was a fee.  He posed for me and everything.  Oh well.
> 
> There were a couple booths I was amazed with.  There was one, where guys would do push ups for shirts or something...Catch was, you had to out do the other guy who was doing push ups with girls on their backs.  It was a blast.  I'm truly excited and pumped for 2004.
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Leslie
Kickin' Ass

Moderator
Registered: May 2002
Location: Jersey Girl
Posts: 2325
Status: Online! 



quote:
Originally posted by BabsieGirl 


Also, I don't know if I'm allowed to post this: If you're not a female BB, do not purchase suits off JagWare. I have a lady who does EXCELLANT work. She does a lot of the pro girls' suits. She's currently putting a suit together for me that I designed. I think it's going to look awsome on me. If not, I'll sell it.... 


I bought my first suit from jagware. Attached. (I dont look like this anymore as I have put on more muscle. I do wish I was that lean though ) What is wrong with Jagware? It was very nice However fo rmy second show I had suits made by gail Wesson. And those obviously fit better

Will Leslie be with you? 

Yup I will be at the O with hopes of going to the Arnold as well. That all depends on whether or not the cool avant peeps like me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> How on Earth could they NOT like YOU Leslie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> leslie dear...how the heck did you get such a nice quad sweep?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Thanks girl
> Dieting down I suppose. I was verrrry bitchy prior to that comp


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who isnt before a comp  what kind of leg exercises you hidin up your sleeve?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Jagware is good for your first show however, they made a suit for me.  Sent it via ups.  I tried it on.  Didn't fit.  I called them and left several messages.  They didn't return my call.  So, I called the bbb to report them.  Jag decided to call me back after that and make arrangements to correct the suit.  I sent the suit back.  3 WEEKS LATER, still no suit when he promised to have it completed in 3-4 days, then ship it.  Didn't happen.  Got the BBB involved again.  At that point, I didn't call him and he didn't call me.  I received the suits back on the 4th week.  IN THE SAME CONDITION.....I was soooooo mad.  My comp was a couple weeks away.  I was frantic.  I was all over the net.  Ran into Cherry Bombs and she didn't have anything I was looking for but, I talked to her about my situation and she told me Jag has done that to many many girls.  So, I'm sending out the warning.  I was screwed out of $400.00.  Then had to turn around and spend $580 on two new suits.  I sold one of Jags for $80 (what a loss) and still have the other one today.  Besides, their suits look like average Swim suits that cross and meet in the mid section of your back.  I can say JagWare is nice and polite while trying to catch your business.
> 
> Leslie ---   You looked tight.  How did you place?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Wow that is a horrible experience. I cant say I blame your frustration. It is  better to go custom, esp with an event like Figure.
> 
> Thanks. I placed 2nd in the tall class in that suit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Girl you looked awsome and I bet you still do.
> Second place for your first comp.  That's fantastic!!!  Leslie, keep up the good work.  Maybe you'll be the person I follow as a role model.
> 
> My second suits were custom made.  My other ones are being custom made as we message back and forth.  I'm sooooo excited to see how they turn out.  Me and my crazy mind.  The lady doing my suits is going off my drawings.  ha ha...oh well, i have faith in her since she got me out of my Jagwedge jam.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Thanks I did another comp this past July and placed 4th. This is due to some tougher competition, fuqqed up judging, and the fact I didnt get rid of all my water in time. Now I know for next time
> I am stlll  lean and all ( but trying to get down some more for the O. Although TP is giving me a hard time about that since I think I need to lose more than I should ) but I am most def carrying around alot more muscle to due a successful winter bulk. That was fun My goals are to come down a bit in size as my fiance' thinks I am a bit too big muscularity wise
> 
> When is your next comp? From your pics, I can tell you did great


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I know what you mean about fu*** up judging.  I believe some competitions are favored by means of, how many of our "top" trainers have a client up on stage.  Like the all Ohio NPC competition  this past weekend. ....You know what...I'll cut it short and scan in the photo's..you'll see for yourself.
> 
> You know, we women, once we have our mind set, there's no changing it.    So when you talk about people giving you a hard time about gettin leaner, and they look at you like when you tell them that.  I know exactly what you mean.  They don't and won't because they're not you and you can't see yourself the way they see you.  Wish I could.  Be careful you don't get too too lean though, I've read where judges actually frown on that for figure.
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Cool- back to back shows. Perfect for that "just in case." Which is the bigger show? You may want to use the first one as a warmup if the second one is bigger. Just a thought.
> 
> Post them photos


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I know I think that's how I'm going to do it next season.  Their are two ONBF competitions coming up.  October 18th & 25th.  I was going to do both of those but decided to hold off and watch the first so I know how they do their set ups.
> 
> I would use the 25th as practive however, I don't like to set myself up for failure or embarrassment.  Good idea if it weren't in my home town   My practise comp was the one in Indiana.  I went their primarily to use it for experience since I don't know anyone up their.  that way, if I screwed up, I wouldn't care too much and wouldn't misrepresent the people who've trained me.  I may do that though.  Use the ONBF as practice...that all depends.....if I get "lean" enough.
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sorry Lelsie,  I forgot you asked which is the bigger show.   Usually your NPC is bigger show.  I'm gonna say the ONBF is going to be the bigger show because it's for money.....I dunno


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey girls mind if i join the conversation a bit?
> 
> how does the suit company design and suit and take initial measurements? i am thankful that we have a wonderful lady who does all the girls suits for CHEAP and they are wicked. i only pay about $120 per suit and they are pro quality. Kary Odiatu uses her too, i usually just go and tell her what i want and show her how i want it to look, she does it and never really has to make any adjustments.
> i am always looking for someone with new ideas though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I got my suits from Gale too and they fit perfect.  She does all the measurements over the phone.  Amazing but they are beautiful and couldn't fit better.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi J'Bo  --  You can do measurements over the phone.  Explain the style suit you want or check out websites.  Luckily the lady that does mine live 45 minutes away.  Thank goodness!!!  

What you do is call the person you're intersted in.  Have them send you samples of their fabric and photos' of suit styles and cuts.  You then get to "design" the suit of your choice.  If you decide to mail in your suits.  What I would recommend is to also send in a photo of yourself.  Front pose, side pose and back pose.  That way, the "designer" can  judge where the cross should go so it doesn't hide your physique.  When I say, "Decide where the cross goes"  I mean, high cross or low cross.  i.e.:  high back or low (small) of your back.

Let me know if you would like me to put her website up for you to view.  She does excellant work.  She's very expensive, money well Spent.  She designed most the fitness and figure girls that competed at the 2003 Arnold Ohio Expo.  

I'll start going through my journal from when I was a "newbie" with weight training and figure information.  I'll later on post the 411 here.

Lets keep the information coming.........Til next time


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

thanks for the info hun 

i have a pic of my last one piece and i love it. its in my j'bo manitoba comp. thread. i wish that we did not have to wear 3 effin suits though  its soo unessesary. i am heading down to Calgary next weekend and i am gonna check out some fabric so i can get something different and new  although i still have a long time to wait until the suit is made  comp. isnt until May. gives me time to put some size on though.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2003)

You are SO awesome Babsie!!!  That must have taken you awhile to cut and paste all that   But I KNOW the ladies do appreciate it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2003)

J'Bo  --  You're welcome.  I'm gonna try to keep up with everything.  Like trying to keep this thread and my online comp journal up to date along with trying to get ready for a competition.  Whew....This is tough.  Will REALLY try to be informational about this one because...you know....we all been there...done that.  and when i say that I mean.  first comp ever and we're all over the net trying to find out information like there is no tomorrow.  I have no doubt in my mind that you won't do well for you may comp.  You're gonna kick some a**.  We're all going to kick ass.  You have a great figure.  Keep up the good work.

BF  --   You're soo sweet.  We'll all have to meet some day ya know.  Maybe we can all plan for a competition half way some where...then go eat some food.  I've learned my lesson though.  After comp.  don't go eating everything you lay your eyes on.  I'm gonna be smart after this next comp.  The only weight I wouldn't mind putting back on is...water.....the fat has to stay off.  Well, atleast most of it.  So, you kicking the idea of figure comp?  I think you'd do well.  You may even get some shoots out of it because you're very photo genic and you have the back ground and experience.  The camera absolutely loves you.  Wish it loved me.  Shoot....I darn near kill the lense.  I just wanted to apologize about the thread ordeal.  I felt really bad after knowing it upset you.  

BTW  --  yeah, pasting all these quotes was a royal pain.  But, the information will eventually be useful for other peeps.  That, and I'll be able to refer back to it some time.  

Ladies  --  I just wanted to warn ya.  When I diet down, I turn into a BIT**.  I don't try to be one...But I can't help it.  I even get retarded.  No joke.  I become very forgetful, careless, stressed, aggitated EASILY & think I can kick the entire worlds beeee   hind.......Oh....and when I'm taking a thermogenic with ephedra....I can be in the best mood then BOOM...someone does something completely off the wall and I go off.

Speaking of Thermogenics with Ephedra.  Does anyone have this same problem?  I've noticed when I'm dieting down and taking ephedra based product, when I come off the "high", I crash and get VERY tired.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

whoring is allowed people.  Let the knowledge roll.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

*Posing Suits Tailored to fit your physique*

Here is the website of the lady that makes my suits.

If you contact her.  Tell her the gal with the horrible Jagware experience sent you.

http://www.bikiniguru.com/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

*NPC Rules and Regulations*

http://www.npcnewsonline.com/new/npcrules.htm

Here you will find loads of information and upcoming events.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

*Lisa Lowe Fitness*

Lisa offers some competition training and dieting tips.

Here is her link

http://www.lisalowefitness.com/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

*More posing suits*

here is another site for posing suits.  I have not ordered from this place as my lady is the bikini guru.  She's excellant.

But, here's a link for those bargin shopping.

http://www.dreamwearonline.com/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

*Jenny Hendershott's Website*

Here is Jenny's web page.  She too is a customer from the Bikini Guru.  i.e.  the lady that makes my posing suits.

Jenny is a fitness competitor.  She offers a lot on her website.

http://www.jennyh.com/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

*Sandra Wickham Website Great photos*

Here is the official website of Sandra.  Fitness/Figure model and 2002 Canadian National Fitness Champion.

I think you'll truly enjoy this gals site.  

http://www.sandrawickham.com/main2.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*ONBF BB & Figure Competition*

Over the weekend I attended an ONBF Competition.  My friends were trying the new federation out so, I figured I'd go for support and scope it out for myself also.

Here is the womens overall winner.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*..*

This is the Promoter Cory and My friend Shilo S.

He won the Overall.

BTW  --  this is all natural.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*.*

.


Btw  --  if you see the pics that include names...these are my friends


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Sandra Wickham Website Great photos*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Here is the official website of Sandra.  Fitness/Figure model and 2002 Canadian National Fitness Champion.
> 
> I think you'll truly enjoy this gals site.
> ...



Huh? i was in that comp. she wasnt the champion hun  she got 1st in her class though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*1*

1


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*2*

2


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*3*

3


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*4*

4


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*5*

5


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*6*

6


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*11*

11


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*12*

12


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*13*

13


this was STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*14*

14


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*15*

15


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*17*

17


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*18*

18


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*123*

123


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*121*

121


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*1122*

1122


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*1112*

1112


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*11222*

11222


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*11111*

11111


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*1245*

1245


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*1452*

1452


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*1478*

1478


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*555*

555


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*556*

556


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*225*

22


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*020*

020


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*Novice*

novice


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*This guy lost some serious weight*

Oh my..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*Another*

Another


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*another 1*

another 1


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*another 2*

another 2


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*another 3*

another 3


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*another 5*

another 5


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*banner*

ONBF banner


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sandra Wickham Website Great photos*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Huh? i was in that comp. she wasnt the champion hun  she got 1st in her class though.




I dunno....I just put in what the internet and the actual site itself had.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

*333652*

2222


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2003)

Bump for Sliheaven


----------



## Sliheaven (Nov 12, 2003)

This info is great!  Thank you so much!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2003)

You're welcome.

Any time 

If you ever have any questions just ask


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

The 2004 
NPC USA Bodybuilding & Fitness
Championships(IFBB Pro Qualifier)
July 15-16, 2004 Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

GNC
NPC World Gym Classic San Diego Bodybuilding & Figure Championships(NQ)

March 20, 2004 San Diego, California 

Note: The following is general information only for the World Gym Classic San Diego Bodybuilding & Figure Championships. It is not intended to supersede or replace any entry form information. Please call for or download an official entry form. Entry fee is $50 with an additional late fee of $10 if entry is turned in day of event or is postmarked after the closing date on entry form (1 week prior to event). Additionally, every athlete must purchase an NPC card which is $60 payable at check-ins, day of event and payable to the "National Physique Committee". The NPC card is good for the "calendar year". 


*General Information*

Event Location: Pacific Beach Middle School
4676 Ingraham Street, San Diego, California 

DIRECTIONS:
Take 5 north or south to the Garnet Ave exit. Proceed straight to a right/left turn onto Garnet Avenue heading west. Proceed on Garnet Ave about 3 miles to a right turn onto Ingraham Street. The auditorium is located at 4776 Ingraham Street on the campus of Pacific Beach Middle School.

Event Hotel:  Day's Inn - Mission Bay  
Reservations:  (858) 274-7888 
Qualifications:  Must Be a US Resident. Additional eligibility requirements can be found in the official entry form. Call 1-866-370-3011 or email us us for the official entry form. 
Classes:  ??? Unlimited Men (6 wt groups) 
??? Unlimited Women (3 wt groups) 
??? Novice Women (2 wt groups) 
??? Novice Men (4 wt groups) 
??? Masters Women (Over 35) 
??? Masters Men (Over 40) 
??? Grand Masters (Over 50) 
??? Ultra Masters (Over 60) 
??? Teen (one class) ??? Masters figure (over 35) 
??? Figure (two classes or three***)

*** If there are eight (8) or more competitors, there
will be 2 classes as follows:
Short class - up to and including 5'3"
Tall class - over 5'3"
If there are 20 or more competitors, there
will be 3 classes as follows:
Short class - up to and including 5'3"
Medium class - over 5'3" to 5'5 1/2"
Tall class - over 5'5 1/2" 
Guest Performer:  IFBB Pro Jay Cutler 



*Date/Time Event Price 
Saturday, March 20th at 11:00am Prejudging $15 open seating 
Saturday, March 20th at 6:30pm Finals $30/$25 all seats reserved*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

GNC Series 
2004 IFBB California State Pro Figure Championship

May 29, 2004 Culver City, California 

This contest is being held in conjunction with the NPC California State Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Championship

General Information

Event Location: Veteran's Memorial Auditorium
4117 Overland Ave, Culver City, California 

DIRECTIONS:
Take the 405 North or South to exit on to Venice Blvd exit. After taking exit proceed east on Venice Blvd to a right turn on to Overland Ave. Proceed south on Overland Ave and take a right turn on Culver Blvd. The Veteran's Memorial Auditorium will be on the corner of Overland Blvd and Culver Blvd with ample parking behind the auditorium.

Event Hotel:  Ramada Plaza Hotel, Culver City 
Reservations:  1-800-321-5575
Mention Event For Discount 



Ticket Prices

Date/Time Event Price 
Saturday, May 29th at 11:00pm Prejudging $20 open seating 
Saturday, May 29th at 6:30pm Finals for all Classes $40/$35/$25 all seats reserved 

Schedule of Events

Date Time Event Location 
Saturday, May 29th: 10:00am Athlete brief Veteran's Memorial Auditorium 
Saturday, May 29th: 11:00am Prejudging  Veteran's Memorial Auditorium 
Saturday, May 29th: 5:30 pm  Athlete brief Veteran's Memorial Auditorium 
Saturday, May 29th: 6:30pm Finals Veteran's Memorial Auditorium


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

*NPC Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Event Flyers *

March 13, 2004 Max Muscle N-a-t-u-r-a-l-s Bodybuilding and Figure Championships

March 20, 2004 World Gym Classic San Diego Bodybuilding & Figure Championships

April 17, 2004 Orange County Muscle Classic XXVI Bodybuilding, Figure & Fitness Championships

May 8, 2004, Contra Costa Bodybuilding Fitness and Figure Championship

May 28-29, 2004 California State Bodybuilding Fitness and Figure Championships

July 10 , 2004 Los Angeles Bodybuilding Fitness and Figure Championships

*TRAIN HARD, YOU'RE ALL C-H-A-M-P-I-O-N-S!!! *


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

2004 National Program Committee
The 2004 MLA Annual Meeting will be held in Washington, DC from May 22-May 26 at the Washington Hilton and Towers. 

The 2004 National Program Committee met for the first time on May 18 during the MLA Annual Meeting in Dallas. After introductions, the majority of the morning meeting was spent deciding on a theme. The theme for MLA 2004 will be "Seize the Power." The Committee felt this was a good theme for a Washington, DC meeting, and with plenty of opportunities for sections and program events to tie into the theme. President-elect, Pat Thibodeau will be tying the theme into her presidential priorities. During the afternoon, the group discussed the different roles and responsibilities of the NPC and then brainstormed about possible speakers.

In late October, the Chair, Associate Chair, Local Arrangements Co-chairs, representatives of Hall-Erickson met at the Hilton to review the site and discuss the timetable for the next few months. After an extensive tour of the facility, the group noted that there was plenty of meeting space but that the vendor area was somewhat limited. Social events were discussed and the wealth of opportunities in Washington, DC for venues for special events was noted. 

Since the initial 2004 NPC meeting, other items for discussion and action have included:


Identification and selection of speakers for the meeting. Gary Freiburger, associate chair has taken a leadership role in this initiative. He has identified several excellent speakers. Much discussion has centered on the Wednesday morning program slot and the programming that should take place. The current plan is to have a dynamic keynote speaker to kick off Wednesday morning and either move into partnered, focused section programming or NPC sponsored papers or panels. Both concepts would build on the expertise and subject area of the speaker. In order to clarify our thoughts, the NPC will be having a phone conference on March 25. 
Logo design. Our logo has a very retro, WPA look and feel to it. We are very pleased with the design and feel it represents the theme "Seize the Power." 
Poster sessions. Cathy Burroughs, Daniel Dollar, and Jo-Ann Babish will coordinate the poster sessions. As part of their task, they will recommend evaluative criteria for assessment of poster submissions. NPC '04 will require structured abstracts for submission of posters. 
LAC activities. The Local Arrangements Committee held a general meeting on February 10. There seems to be a large amount of enthusiasm, energy, and creativity. The Publicity Subcommittee is in high gear working on acquiring items to raffle off, and the welcome to Washington. The LAC has also submitted a list of giveaways to MLA Headquarters for pricing. 
Outreach to middle or high schools in the hotel area. Washington, DC is a city of neighborhoods, and MLA should be able to do career outreach to schools in the area or host students at the meeting. We have not been able to do any real work with this but still plan to explore possibilities. 
Broadcast of programming. We are still hopeful that some part of our program will be broadcast to non-attending members. 
Call for participation. The call for participation has been written. 
Over the next year, the 2004 NPC looks forward to:

Developing our program grid for the '04 meeting to be submitted to the MLA Board of Directors. 
Meeting in San Diego to finalize our schedule and refine the program. 
Observing the meeting in San Diego and making initial contacts with exhibitors and potential supporters. 
Welcoming MLA members to Washington, DC 
Promoting the program and Washington, DC in the MLA News and on the MLA web site. 
Completing our selection of speakers. 
Contacting past and potential exhibitors, supporters and contributors regarding support for "Seize the Power" programming and special projects. 
Exploring ideas for innovative programming. 
MOTION

This report is informational and requires no action by the Board of Directors.

Committee Members:

Jo-Ann Babish
Catherine Burroughs
Daniel Dollar
Kathel Dunn, CEC Liaison
Jonathan Eldredge
Patricia Hamilton
Janice Kelly, LAC Co-Chair
Anne Linton, LAC Co-Chair
Carolyn Anne Reid, Section Council Liaison
Ruth Riley
Gabriel Rios
Elizabeth Smigielski
Patricia Thibodeau, 2004 President, Board Liaison
Ray Naegele, Staff Liaison
Gary Freiburger, Associate Chair
M.J. Tooey, Chair


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

*NPC Rule Changes for 2004*

At the annual NPC Board Of Governor's and Trustee's meeting in Miami, Florida on November 13th several rule changes were approved for 2004.

*NEW HEIGHT CLASSES FOR WOMEN'S FIGURE NATIONALS:*

A Up to and including 5'2"
B Over 5'2" and up to and including 5'3"
C Over 5'3" and up to and including 5'4"
D Over 5'4" and up to and including 5'5"
E Over 5'5" and up to and including 5'6"
F Over 5'6"

*The top two (2) winners in each of the six (6) height classes qualify for professional status in the IFBB.*

For all contests with two (2) classes:

Up to and including 5'4" 
Over 5'4" 
For all contests with three (3) classes:

Up to and including 5'4" 
Over 5'4" and up to and including 5'6" 
Over 5'6" 
For all contests with four (4) classes:

Up to and including 5'2" 
Over 5'2" and up to and including 5'4" 
Over 5'4" and up to and including 5'6" 
Over 5'6"

*For all national qualifying figure events B the top five (5) are eligible for the NPC Junior USA Figure Championships and NPC Junior National Figure Championships and the top three (3) are eligible for the NPC NATIONAL FIGURE CHAMPIONSHIPS. Eligibility is good for two (2) years. Promoters can elect number of classes for their figure contests. ONLY THOSE FIGURE CONTESTS HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITH A NATIONAL QUALIFYING BODYBUILDING CONTEST WILL BE NATIONAL QUALIFIERS.*

*NEW WEIGHT CLASSES FOR WOMEN'S BODYBUILDING:*

The new weight classes for women's bodybuilding with four (4) classes are:

Lightweight Up to and including 115 
Middleweight Over 115 and up to and including 125 
Light Heavyweight Over 125 and up to and including 140 
Heavyweight Over 140

*For all women's bodybuilding contests with three (3) classes:*

Lightweight Up to and including 125 
Middleweight Over 125 and up to and including 140 
Heavyweight Over 140 
For all women's bodybuilding contests with two (2) classes:

Lightweight Up to and including 125 
Heavyweight Over 125

*The women's mandatory poses will now include the Front and Back lat spread.*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Another great link.

http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

And another....

http://www.quadfather.com/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

http://info@ocbbodybuilding.com/id106.htm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

bumpy bumpy.........


please read this if you plan to compete gesh!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

thanks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

You're very welcome.  Feel free to ask questions and or post more links when you find them....good luck with your search


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

THANKS SO MUCH HONEY!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

*Competition CheckList*

*In order to pack for success my competition checklist includes the following items:*

*Makeup that you use *

I always go to the competition with my makeup already done, however, depending on stage lighting you could need more. Lipstick is notorious for coming off so be prepared for touch ups.

*Bikini Bite *

This is a roll-on glue used to attach your suit to your skin in the exact place that you want it. You will not have to worry about your suit moving or creeping up!

* Travel Sewing Kit, Safety Pins, Scissors *

If your costume rips or needs adjustment you???ll be prepared.

*Extra Tapes Of Your Music *

This is very important to have with you. If your tape doesn???t work or is misplaced you have another one. It???s also nice to sit and listen to your music with a Walkman before the contest.

*Hair Spray & Any Hair Accessories *

It???s important that your hair is neat and off your face.

*Nail Polish & Nail Glue *

If a nail breaks, lifts or gets scuffed, you???ll be able to fix it. 

*Tanning Product *

You may need to do some last minute touch ups or even an entire coat depending on the stage lighting. Your coloring is essential for you to be successful -- the darker you are on stage, the better you???ll look! 

*Plastic Gloves *

You don???t want the palms of your hands to turn black due to the tanning cream so wear gloves when applying it. 

*Resistant Workout Bands *

These bands are great to help you pump up and give fullness to your muscles before going on stage. Even though this is a fitness competition you???ll look better with a little muscle pump.

* Skin Lotion *

No oils are allowed in fitness competitions due to safety reasons since you will be performing a routine and a slippery stage would be quite dangerous. I use a moisturizer that helps prevent the drying that the tanning creams cause and a sparkle lotion that gives my skin a nice glow.

*Vaseline *

Put this over your front teeth so that you can keep smiling even if your mouth becomes dry.

*Grippers For Heels *

You don???t want to have to worry about slipping in your new shoes on stage while you???re walking or doing quarter turns. 

*Cover-up For Your Skin *

It???s best to try and hide any blemishes, bruises or tattoos that you have. 

*Hairdryer & Curling Iron *

A hairdryer is always good to have around if something gets wet and needs drying or if an outfit gets stained and has to be washed and then dried. It???s also good for drying the tanning products if another coat was applied. Curling irons are good for adding in some last minute curls since 

*Comfortable Warm Ups *

It???s important to keep your muscles warm while you???re in your physique suits waiting your turn. You want your muscles to be relaxed and warm to prevent injury during your routine. If you???re cold your muscles will be tight and you will have a greater risk for injury. 

*Protective Warm Up Gear *

Use kneepads and wrist wraps for practicing your routine backstage. You don???t want to risk injury or bruising before you perform. 

* Towel *

You may sweat while warming up or practicing your routine so have a towel to dry off. You don???t want to slip during your performance due to sweat you never wiped off. 

* Extra Stones & Material Glue *

If stones fall off any of your outfits you???ll be able to fix them in a jiffy.

*Jewelry *

You are allowed to wear jewelry in the physique rounds but make sure that it is classy and doesn???t take away from your physique. 

* Snacks *

Pack water and foods for energy.

*Back Up Costumes & Suits *

This is nice to have but often not economical. Be extra careful to keep track of your belongings at the contest. If you are flying on a plane carry on your outfits and shoes.

*Camera *

It???s great to get some back-stage memories of your contests. You will always make new friends. Hopefully, you will have someone in the audience with a camera taking pictures of you on stage. Pictures enable you to look back at a later date and critique yourself so that you can make changes for your next contest.

* Business Cards or Photographs *

Someone at the show may be interested in hiring you for a modeling job or endorsement so be prepared!

*Last, But Not Least, Extra Shoe Laces In Case One Of Them Breaks! *  ****If you're doing Fitness and Figure*****

Preparation and organization are the keys to success with anything you do in life. So make your list and check it twice. If you are prepared for anything to happen, then everything will go smoothly on contest day and you???ll have no worries.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

great post love


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks babe.

Where ya been?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

CHECK THIS SITE OUT LADIES!!!!!


www.fitnessconnectiononline.com...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

*May 22nd Competition*

2004 NPC MIKE FRANCOIS CLASSIC 
Bodybuilding, Fitness, & Figure Championships
An NPC National Qualifier



*A great contest for the novice or advanced competitor!*

Note: The information below is subject to change, so please check back often for updates (last update: 12/15/03).

DATE
May 22, 2004

PLACE
Westerville North High School
950 County Line Road
Westerville, OH 43081
(directions below)

TIME
Prejudging: 11:00 a.m. (NEW TIME)
Finals: 6:30 p.m. (NEW TIME)

CHECK-IN
8:30 a.m. for all competitors.  (NEW TIME)  
An early weigh-in will be held the night before the contest.  Time and location to be announced.
Note: Per NPC regulations, only competitors and officials will be allowed backstage once check-in begins.

DIVISIONS
Men's Bodybuilding (Six classes)
Women's Bodybuilding (Three classes)
Men's Masters Bodybuilding (40 years of age & older)
Women's Fitness (One class)
Women's Figure (Three classes)
Women's Masters Figure (35 years of age & older)
New for 2004: Per new NPC guidelines, the 60 second posing round for bodybuilders during prejudging will be eliminated and all bodybuilders will pose at the evening show. The NPC has also added two new mandatory poses for Women's Bodybuilding: Front Lat Spread and Rear Lat Spread.  The weight classes for Women's Bodybuilding have also been altered: up to 125 lbs, over 125 lbs to 140 lbs, over 140 lbs.

AWARDS
Sculptured trophies will be awarded for 1st through 5th places in each division.

ELIGIBILITY
All contestants must currently hold a 2004 National Physique Committee Card or purchase one during registration the day of the contest.  For information on the NPC, including rules and regulations, visit www.npcnewsonline.com.

ENTRY FEE
$30.00 if postmarked by May 8, 2004. $40.00 after that date.  Add $15 for each additional division entered (crossover).  Blank entry forms will be available the day of the contest, so you may register during check-in.  Send entry form (.pdf) along with check or money order payable to Mike Francois to: NPC Mike Francois Classic, P.O. Box 26752, Columbus, OH 43226.

MUSIC
Each contestant (except Women's Figure) must furnish a pre-set CD (preferred) or cassette tape with only their music recorded.  Music may not exceed 90 seconds for bodybuilders and 2 minutes for fitness competitors.  Vulgar lyrics are prohibited and will result in disqualification.  Music will be available for pick-up immediately after the contest only (it will not be returned by mail). 

TICKETS
$5.00 for prejudging (general admission) and $20.00 for finals (reserved seating).  To order tickets, please print our Ticket Order Form (.pdf) or order online.  Tickets will also be available at the door (unless sold out) and pre-sold at select locations. Please call (614) 898-9118 for additional information.  All checks or money orders should be made payable to Mike Francois.  Ticket orders postmarked after May 8, 2004 or submitted online after May 8, 2004 will not be mailed and must be picked up at Will Call.  Note: Due to prior sell-outs, we highly recommend that you purchase your finals tickets early!

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION FOR FITNESS COMPETITORS
Swimsuit Rounds
Competitors must wear high heels.
Thong suits are not permitted.
One-piece suits may not have open centers (abdominal area).
Competitors will be compared against each other in quarter turns.
Fitness Round
Routine may not exceed 2 minutes.
Athletic shoes must be worn.
No mandatory moves.
Approximate stage dimensions are 22 X 50 feet.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION FOR FIGURE COMPETITORS
Same rules apply for swimsuit rounds as outlined above for fitness competitors.

DIRECTIONS
Westerville North High School
950 County Line Road
Westerville, OH 43081

Westerville is a suburb situated NE of Columbus, OH.

Option 1: From 270, Exit Route 3 Westerville and head North on Route 3 (also known as State Street).  Stay on Route 3 and go through 11 lights.  The 12th light will be County Line Road (approximately 2.5 miles from exit).  Turn right on County Line Road and go approximately 1.5 miles.  Westerville North High School will be on your left.
Option 2: From Interstate 71, exit Polaris Parkway (exit 121).  Head East on Polaris Parkway (if you are coming from the North you will turn left; from the South you will turn right).  Stay on Polaris Parkway for approximately 3 miles until you get to State Route 3 (also known as State Street).  Turn right on State Route 3 and then left on County Line Road and go approximately 1.5 miles.  Westerville North High School will be on your left.


LODGING
Links to each motel/hotel are provided for your convenience.  Rates are approximate and are subject to change.  Note: We recommend that you check with discount travel web sites for cheaper rates.

The following motels/hotels are located off Polaris Parkway in a new development next to the Polaris Fashion Mall.  

Wellesley Inns & Suites
8555 Lyra Drive, Columbus, OH 43240
Phone: 614-431-5522
Rate: $84 (Queen bed); $94 (2 Double beds + sofa sleeper); $94 (King bed + sofa sleeper).  Includes complimentary breakfast and all rooms have full kitchens.

Wingate Inn
8505 Pulsar Place, Columbus, OH 43240
Phone: 614-844-5888
Rate: Approximately $79-$89 (includes complimentary buffet breakfast; rooms have refrigerators, microwaves, & coffee makers) 

Baymont Inn & Suites
8400 Lyra Drive, Columbus, OH 43240
Phone: 614-791-9700
Rate: Approximately $89; Suites approximately $139 (both include complimentary breakfast & coffee makers; suites have refrigerators & microwaves)

The following motels/hotels are located in Old Westerville. 

Cross Country Inn (adjacent to Westerville Athletic Club)
909 S. State Street, Westerville, OH 43081
Phone: 614-890-1244
Rate: Approximately $45-$60

Signature Inn
6767 Schrock Hill Court, Columbus, OH 43229
Phone: 614-890-8111
Rate: Approximately $61-$71 (includes complimentary continental breakfast; rooms have microwaves and refrigerators)

Embassy Suites Hotel
2700 Corporate Exchange Drive, Columbus, OH 43231
Phone: 614-890-8600
Rate: Approximately $119-$129 (rooms have microwaves and refrigerators)

FOR MORE INFORMATION
(614) 898-9118
classic@mikefrancois.com


----------

